# Potato Chips with Blue Cheese



## Constance (Jul 27, 2005)

POTATO CHIPS WITH BLUE CHEESE
serves 4-6 

2 T. unsalted butter
1 med. onion, finely chopped
2 T. a.p. flour
2 c milk
1/2 lb. blue cheese, such as Maytab Blue, crumbled (2 cups)
Kosher salt
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper
6-oz bag thick-cut potato chips

In a saucpan, melt the butter; add onion & cook over mod. heat stirring, ~7 min.
Whisk in the flour & cook for 1 min.
Slowly whisk in the milk; cook over mod. heat, whisking till thickened, 5 min.
Off the heat, whisk in the blue cheese and season w/salt & cayenne.

Put half the potato chips in a large shallow bowl & drizzle w/half the blue cheese sauce.
Add the remaining chips & sauce to make another layer. Serve right away.


----------



## Brianschef (Jul 27, 2005)

I have never heard of a "thick cut chip".  What are these, I make my own chips fresh, so would I just adjust the thickness and cooking time?  This sounds heavenly!


----------



## jkath (Jul 27, 2005)

Fantastic idea, Constance!


----------



## Constance (Jul 28, 2005)

Brian, sometimes they call them "homestyle", "kettle style", or the like. I'm sure your homemade chips would work great.


----------

